# Where is PCV valve 95 HB 2.4 gas?



## twincam6 (Jul 30, 2008)

Where is the PCV valve on a 95 Hardbody, 2wd 2.4 gas 5speed? I have a replacement but do not find the original where I typically expect to find one - on the valve cover. The Haynes manual has been no help and I couldn't find what I was looking for in a few searches of this site. Any help is appreciated. Thanks for having such a great site!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm fairly sure it's screwed into the intake manifold and the hose hooked to it runs to the valve cover. I'll check for any photo I might have that could help.

-R


----------



## mine (Jan 22, 2011)

118 Crankcase Ventilation :: Engine Mechanical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21U) 1995-1997 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com
Look at item 11810, this is the PCV valve. It is on the front of the negine attached to the front cover on the passanger side. I took that brather assembly off with PCV valve and putit in a parts cleaner. If you take it off the inside will look like it is covered in tar. It is all metal so it was not harmed by the parts cleaner that i used and now it looks brand new! I also cleaned the PCV with it and it looks new too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's a real PITA to replace! It falls under the catagory of "what the heck where they thinking?" I usually don't mess with them unless there's a reason to suspect it's bad. It's rare that they ever fail unless they are on an engine with little or no maintenance. I still got the original on my 97 Hardbody w/ 200000 miles.


----------



## chipster427 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did you ever find/replace it?


----------

